# I Need Help !!



## Rayman838 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Hi*

I have BMW 525i model 2002 

Where i can buy all GPS navigation system?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Obvious answer is the dealer!  But it'll be very expensive. It would almost be easier to find a car that has it in already but it depends on the options you have now with your car.

Chris


----------



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

Is it even possible to retro fit one with a GPS? You may have to go with an aftermarket one. Click and Clack recommend the Magellan RoadMate.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Do you mean BMW factory NAV? I know of a guy who did a virgin NAV install on his 1998 E38 740iL. An E39 install would be similar.

Here is the part list and where he got them/what he paid:

65528372598 or -386303 On Board Monitor housing w/cassette 
65528569564 LCD display for OBM
65528372594 or -375942 wood trim for OBM 
the three items above I bought from Mark Wong $400.00
65128376162 On Board Radio from Ebay.de $278.00
65906908529 MkIII Navigation computer from ebay.de $342.00
51478177689 Cover (nav cover frame) from CircleBMW $8.50
61128377432 Connecting Lead, Nav Prod 9/97-9/00 from CircleBMW $35.60
61128377434 GPS Antenna cable from CircleBMW $25.00
65908375944 GPS Antenna from CircleBMW $85.60
51131934160 Grommet (Antenna mount) 2ea. from CircleBMW $0.48
64221356171 Expanding Rivet (Antenna mount) 2ea. from CircleBMW $0.98
61131378987 Mounting Clip, plug connection, black from CircleBMW $0.88
65908360725 Bracket for GPS Antenna from CircleBMW $4.51
51168175064 Function Carrier, OnBoardMonitor from CircleBMW $80.00
65128375189 On-Board Monitor Radio bracket from CircleBMW $12.75
65128352488 Basic Carrier from CircleBMW $15.84

And things he did not have when he posted this list, so no prices: 

61120007573 On Board Monitor Cable set (runs from screen to Nav)
61120007576 Adapter lead Nav/On-Board monitor (also called
Supplementary wiring harness for Navigation) runs from 
Nav to LKM and ABS module
65128370535 Radio Supporting pin
65908369053 Support Bracket, Navigation Computer
51168177695 On Board monitor Support looks like an "L" beacket

If you want the newest system, you will want a 16X9 wide screen head unit (about $700 instead of the $400 he paid me for the small one) and an MKIV drive with DVD (about $800 instead of the $342 he paid on e-bay.de for his MKIII.) The guy who did this install knows alot about cars and electronics. It's not a 'for the faint at heart' install, as you pull out alot of the dash, center console, rear seat, trunk liner, and you likely need to remove the driver's seat.



























(Photos from J.Carey)

I'd consider an aftermarket NAV system or a different car if you have the choice. Feel free to PM me if you want to contact this guy who did his retrofit. Oh, and I also suggest a subject line like "looking for info on virgin NAV retrofit." You might get more viewers.

Good luck, what ever you decide!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow, I didn't realize how similar the E38 and E39 interiors (especially the dash and console) are. Cool.

-Mark


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

Rayman838 said:


> *Hi*
> 
> I have BMW 525i model 2002
> 
> Where i can buy all GPS navigation system?


First thing I would check is the availability of maps for your area - that certainly isn't a given.

Bill


----------



## Jose Albino (Aug 13, 2006)

thans for the advice I was researching the same project.


----------

